# marble geno spawn



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

turns out my young double tail may be a marble geno!  alas, i dont have the right colour females for him but im choosing a soft blue/turqoise with baby pink delta tail for him. I might give them a try this weekend


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Go for it. Please post how it turns out.


----------

